# UV Steriliser and Ferts



## tomh (16 Aug 2013)

Has anyone ever experienced cloudy water due to using a UV steriliser and fertilisers? I am dosing Neutro + and liquid carbon which I buy from Aquessentials and since using a steriliser I now get cloudy water. I have read it is potentially to do with the iron? but have not found any definitive answers. 

I have tested and am certain its the liquid ferts so now only turn it on for a few hours before I treat but it has not totally gone.

I am sure this must have been discussed before somewhere?

cheers


----------



## Jack12 (16 Aug 2013)

I had this problem every time I dosed trace and turn UV on.


----------

